# Onsted State Game Area



## tmiller9661 (Jun 22, 2012)

How's the small game hunting in the Onsted State Game Area such as squirrels, rabbits.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have done pretty good on squirrels but haven't tried for rabbits.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

If you do not go out there you will never Know.


----------

